# Curly coat...



## class3204

Can anyone tell me what this is caused from and provide pics of this coat. I know it is a defect, but was wondering what it looks like because i am interested in a 5 month puppy that has it, but want to see it in older dogs.


----------



## SunCzarina

Do you have pictures? It's common for a pup to have curly waves down their back. My 20 month old had them as did my female. She's 8 now and still has slight waves down her back. If the groomer blow dries her the wrong way, she comes home with curls...

Yes, this is Morgan as a pup (about 8 months here)









For comparison, her back as an adult


----------



## Liesje

Is the puppy the one in your other thread? I must admit, I did do a double take at her coat but maybe she was wet, or long hair....?


----------



## Fodder

i think its very likely that she'll either have a very thick coat with some waves here and there [like morgan posted above] or she'll be a [again, thick coated] long coat. puppies go thru so many changes, it really is hard to tell. can the breeder give you a better idea? i'm thinking this isnt the only pup they've seen with that coat.

in my opinion - these are a couple of dogs that i think she could possibly mature to look like:

7months:
http://www.sheprescue.org/Maxwell%20von%20Munster.html

10months:
http://www.sheprescue.org/Berend%20von%20Camarillo.html

2yrs:
http://www.sheprescue.org/Hanny%20von%20Hannover.html

8yrs:
http://www.sheprescue.org/Gunner%20von%20Gottingen.html


----------



## class3204

according to the breeder she is definately not long coated, but it is a fault and she described it as wavy. she has never had any pups like this before.


----------



## robinhuerta

Sometimes when a puppy is going to have a "thicker" type coat, they can go through a wavy looking stage right before they change puppy coats.....not always....sometimes.
However, a "curly, wavy" permanent coat is a fault.
If you don't plan on breeding or showing her, and her $price is acceptable for you....there is no reason she couldn't be a nice puppy.
I knew that she wasn't a long stock coat....and I posted that before....glad the breeder was able to validate the same.
Best of luck.


----------



## Syaoransbear

Just how wavy is it? Chrono had a really wavy coat when he was a puppy.









But by 8 months it was completely straight.


----------



## Brighthorizondogs

My girl has hair that curls forward on the back of her legs. I can't find a really great picture of it but here's the best I have. I think she's always had a slight curl to the hair on her legs but it seems like there is more now. There is still some straight hair on her end. I was told the curl was from the type of bloodlines she is. She also has a slight twist to the back of her tail. Is it normal?










There is a long-haired border collie behind her, you can see his butt.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Perhaps its some sort of recessive? If you look at the very early sheep herding dogs of the type von Stephanitz used to create the GSD one variety had wavy hair. 
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## K9SHOUSE

I had a black and cream foster pup that came into rescue with a curly coat and he kept it into adulthood. It was wavy and thick but definitely not a long coat. There wasn't any extra wispy hair around the ears or legs. The closest thing he looked like hairwise was a curly coated retriever but not as tight or long when they ae puppies and when he got wet it didn't "ring up" like they do. He did look very shiny and also most like it was oily, but to the touch no more then other GSDs. He is a stunning dog and I'm sure your pup will be too if you pick him.


----------



## bianca

Molly is 7 months old and has a wavy coat down her spine. She is the only one from a litter of 9 to have this. Sorry the photo's are the best....


----------



## Kamahi

This was taken back in January/February, Kamahi's coat was wavy then, and a few months later it was really curly:










These were taken in April, notice how curly it was then:




























And this was taken about a month ago, it's still curly:










I think the curls in his coat just add to his personality


----------



## Anja1Blue

They do indeed! He is very handsome!
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Kamahi

Anja1Blue said:


> They do indeed! He is very handsome!


Thank you


----------



## Stosh

He looks like Stosh's twin brother! Stosh has the same waves, curls, tufts, etc. I agree, it all adds up to their charm and good looks.


----------

